# Couple of Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of turnings I did this weekend on the new Nova lathe. I finally got to use it. I made the the wife a gravy dish she has been wanting out of walnut. It is 8" across and 2" deep. It is finished with General Finishes Seal-A-Cell and Arm-R-Seal. Also made a lidded box out of walnut. It is 3" tall and 2 1/4" across. It is finished with Lacquer. 


Bernie


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Bernie! Your really rocking on the new DVR! Glad you found some time to use that new machine. Looking good buddy. 

Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Lovely work Bernie, specially the walnut box. I'm green thinking of you and that new DVR!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice work Bernie
You do nice work  

Have you tried to put threads on one like the snapshot(s) ? below.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob, did you do that one your metal lathe? Pretty cool!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

You know I don't recall LOL LOL ,I think so ,I have a date on the bottom that is 1976 with my name next to it, ( CRS=can't remember [email protected]#t ) but for the life of me I don't remember, I have made so many things on the metal lathe...and the wood lathe   but now about 3:00 PM I will sit up in bed ,and say,yes you did make it.   and I will have the time and day  , just like a bear trap boy, but with a weak spring.   LOL LOL

Bj 




challagan said:


> Hi Bob, did you do that one your metal lathe? Pretty cool!
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> 
> You know I don't recall LOL LOL ,I think so ,I have a date on the bottom that is 1976 with my name next to it, ( CRS=can't remember [email protected]#t ) but for the life of me I don't remember, I have made so many things on the metal lathe...and the wood lathe   but now about 3:00 PM I will sit up in bed ,and say,yes you did make it.   and I will have the time and day  , just like a bear trap boy, but with a weak spring.   LOL LOL
> 
> Bj


LOL... Bob. 1976... ahhh my senior year in high school. Brings back some good memories!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Here are a couple of turnings I did this weekend on the new Nova lathe. I finally got to use it. I made the the wife a gravy dish she has been wanting out of walnut. It is 8" across and 2" deep. It is finished with General Finishes Seal-A-Cell and Arm-R-Seal. Also made a lidded box out of walnut. It is 3" tall and 2 1/4" across. It is finished with Lacquer.
> 
> 
> Bernie


Bernie,

Very NICE stuff!

Make that bowl about 6" across and it would be perfect for my "nut" bowl... that I snack from in afternoons.

*B e a u t i f u l . . . w o r k !!*

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well I'll be dammed Corey, I didn't realise that you're a mere slip of a lad,probably no older than my son who was born in 1956.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Y uppers Harry, 48 years old  


Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Very nice work Bernie
> You do nice work
> 
> Have you tried to put threads on one like the snapshot(s) ? below.
> ...


Bob I haven't tried it yet but is on my list to do. 

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the comments. Love turning that walnut. Mighty fine wood. 

Bernie


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie

Corey ask how I did the threads and It came to me,,,  ,,, I had a 2" set like the one below and used it on a blank stud stock,then put it on the lathe and got it down to the size you see in the snapshot, it's been 31 ago so it's not real clear in my head but I recall selling off the wood and die set...  to a guy that wanted to make a grape press.

To make grape juice, ya right, I think they call it wine now days  , he said many of the caps/plugs came off in the basement LOL LOL...  in the middle of the night and it was like the 4th of July in his basement. LOL LOL  ....

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G1870
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G1871


Bj


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks BJ. I have a set of thread chasers I bought at a garage sale. Haven't had time to try them yet.

Bernie


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awww screw it BJ   

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL LOL hahahahahaha

If you'er a woodpecker    

Bj 




challagan said:


> Awww screw it BJ
> 
> Corey


----------

